# website Hosting!



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Dear All,

I'm looking for a good website server supplier in US for our company new website, and I find a company named IPOWER INC.(www.ipower.com) with very attractive price and service. 

Does anyone here know more about this company? How about their service? Or, can you give me some good website hosting suppliers information in US?

Thanks very much for your help in advance. 

Rainie


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

i use go daddy


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Brutal Tees said:


> i use go daddy


tks for your reply. 
Can you tell me its website? I would like to know about it. Tks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can you tell me its website? I would like to know about it. Tks!


Godaddy is at godaddy.com



> Or, can you give me some good website hosting suppliers information in US?


You can also find website hosting recommendations in these recent past topics:

Which Web Hoster Do You Use:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8156

Hosting:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8509


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Godaddy is at godaddy.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tks a lot for your help Rodney, you're the best accommodator I've ever seen.  
PS:I'm thinking it should have been the night in US, but you all still working online, it's amazing!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> PS:I'm thinking it should have been the night in US


Only about 7:00PM


----------



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

i use gate.com...they're prices aren't as low as ipower but, I have had nothing but great service from them...


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

vivi said:


> PS:I'm thinking it should have been the night in US, but you all still working online, it's amazing!


It's not work, it's fun.


----------



## Marcwest (Dec 8, 2006)

vivi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm looking for a good website server supplier in US for our company new website, and I find a company named IPOWER INC.(www.ipower.com) with very attractive price and service.
> 
> ...


 
i use them, they are pretty good, if you have any problems, they solve it right away...you gotta pay your money up front, that's why it's so cheap.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

I like 1and1.com very reasonable pricing. you can start out at $3.00 monthly.

here is a link. 1&1 Internet Inc. - Web Hosting Services and Domain Name Registration


----------



## SantaA (Jan 3, 2007)

Hostgator is great for me!


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

Try Total Choice Hosting (tch), I've used them for 3 years now and renewed for another two and have never had an problems. Downtime is almost none, except for maintenance and their forum and help desk are tops.


----------



## 'cia (Aug 18, 2006)

I use HostGator and have been very pleased. I selected them after reading the reviews listed on Web Hosting Reviews - User Reviews on Web Hosting Jury

They have consumer reviews of most hosting services and offer comparison charts. I appreciated being able to read non-sponsored reviews for a more impartial opinion.


----------



## anonymousadrian (Oct 13, 2006)

precision-hosting.com is pretty good i just got them and very helpful so far

10bucks for the whole year unlimited everything!ends jan 15 though


----------



## vincebd (Jan 18, 2007)

i use godaddy.com , its kind of expensive compared to all of the cheaper companys but the customer service and layout is very nice


----------



## chiddo (Aug 28, 2006)

Use spicybyte.com , great service 99.9 uptime. lots of freebies.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Godaddy is best as they have one stop shop from domain to web site hosting and building etc......


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you very much for your all suggestion, we've chosen Godaddy for our company website hosting, very good service and host.


----------



## ckelly617 (Mar 28, 2006)

Can I add a question? How much does it cost monthly to run a website?


----------



## chiddo (Aug 28, 2006)

It depends ...... on average 

about $3.99 a month for 5GB of space of hosting
$7.85 a year for a domain name $28.00 a year for an SSL certificate for secure transactions and about $20.00 a month for payment processor fees. 
Or you can get a free account with cafepress or zazzle and sell their items with your designs.

Of course if you want to create a brand image ..... your own site is the way to go.


----------



## Lowbrowser (Jan 17, 2007)

Becareful with iPower, they really can screw you- they pulled my site without warning and it took over a week to get them to fix the mistake. THEN I built a site for a friend and they made the transferring of the site a LIVING NIGHTMARE!!!! They even pulled the site durring the transfer without telling us!!! I'd look around...


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

To: Courtney, 
That depends on, $3~$44/month, I've choosen Godaddy.com, $6.99/month, very good hosting and service. 
To:anyone else,
Thank you very much for your suggestion again, you all very kind-hearted and great helpful. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

I know this post is old, but I'm curious to to know if anyone is using 1and1. I'm about to launch a online store hopefully 2 months from today and I'm looking into 1and1.com. They do offer 2 packages (*starter e-shop & professional e-shop*)

I was told by the sale rep at 1and1 to go with the professional e-shop, but of course "He's a sales person", so I rather ask someone who is doing business with them that is not a sales rep.

I'm only doing 6 designs to start, each design will have 2 colors. I was told that the professional e-shop will accommodate the 6 designs with it's size range, but again I'm not sure if starter e-shop can provide the same results.

1&1 eShop eCommerce Hosting : 1&1 Internet Inc.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

There are many web sites on the net that give independent reviews on web hosting companies, based on the experiences of customers past and present.

Although this is an ongoing thread, some hosts get better and some get worse in different time periods. Most hosts offer the usual blurb about superfast servers etc. but if your site is ecommerce and there to make money, then you need a host that has good customer service and staff with technical skills. If your site goes down, you need it back up again asap.

We have all had good and bad experiences with web hosts. I did try out 1&1 last year, but after three days of excuses from them and constant hassles even attempting to log in with them, I had my money back from them and went elsewhere. I am currently with a hosting provider magmahost.com who I'd never heard of till I checked out some of the review sites on the net. The service from them to date has been excellent. 

One thing you do need to do is shop around for good prices out there. Some of the prices people are quoting on their sites, are bordering on extortionate.


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

CUSTOM UK said:


> There are many web sites on the net that give independent reviews on web hosting companies, based on the experiences of customers past and present.


Could you give me some of these sites?

When looking for reviews ALL I could find are sites that are payed by hosting companies to post their stuff up top and other shady stuff. And they all seemed like the same website with slightly different title and layout.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

This is probably one of the biggest hosting review sites.

WEB HOSTING DIRECTORY. List Web Hosting Providers.WebHosting directory

You are correct that some review sites only advertise the wares of a few paying customers. Fortunately the above site is totally independent and has a multitude of hosts reviewed.


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

CUSTOM UK said:


> This is probably one of the biggest hosting review sites.
> 
> WEB HOSTING DIRECTORY. List Web Hosting Providers.WebHosting directory
> 
> You are correct that some review sites only advertise the wares of a few paying customers. Fortunately the above site is totally independent and has a multitude of hosts reviewed.


That doesn't look independent at all. They are definitely gettin' money from hosting companies. And there website looks terrrrrrible.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

AeresClothing said:


> That doesn't look independent at all. They are definitely gettin' money from hosting companies. And there website looks terrrrrrible.


If you look at folks reviews on there, they all have their email addresses next to them. I seriously doubt if any web hosting enterprise is going to pay a website to openly allow visitors to leave negative and sometimes destructive comments about their business ventures. 

The fact that the website looks cheap is irrelevant. It is the reviews from real world users and the information they give that is important.


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

CUSTOM UK said:


> If you look at folks reviews on there, they all have their email addresses next to them. I seriously doubt if any web hosting enterprise is going to pay a website to openly allow visitors to leave negative and sometimes destructive comments about their business ventures.
> 
> The fact that the website looks cheap is irrelevant. It is the reviews from real world users and the information they give that is important.


I was talking about the website itself, not the customer reviews. 1&1 is listed as one of the top webhosts on there and a majority of the reviews are negative. "tons of downtime" "kept charging my credit card" "horrible customer service" And I've heard tons of bad things about 1&1's hosting on other sites. So why is it number one? Money. Most people go to a top 10 webhosting site and won't read the reviews, just go for the highest ranked.

And the fact the website looks cheap is completely relevant. When a website looks a dime-a-dozen page, it usually is. There a billions of these copy-and-paste webhosting "review" sites that are little more than advertisements for webhosting companies.


----------



## rightrock (Oct 9, 2009)

I know this thread is a little old but I've been very happy with site5. I've used them for 6+ years. Service, uptime, up to date on all of their backend stuff. There are less expensive places but I think they are great.


----------



## DDSol (Oct 5, 2009)

I use Mochahost, flexible pricing (you can actually pay once a month!) and their stuff works. Which I tried 1&1 before and their stuff doesn't always work. Had a problem with PHP memory capacity before there.


----------



## drkfada (Sep 15, 2007)

I use Startlogic in which i think is the parent company for Ipower... i will NEVER use godaddy..their tech support is awful!! Unfortunately, i had a few clients that has used their hosting and as soon as their hosting is due for renewal i get them OFF of there. Things that are free on other hosting companies come with a charge or a package increase on godaddy. I did a joomla install on godaddy it took me 3 weeks to get them to set it up right. I did the same thing on 4 Joomla platform sites on Startlogic and they only asked for the username password and domain that would be used and it was installed CORRECTLY within a few hours. You get hosting the key thing you want to weigh out is UP TIME, and Support Startlogic has 24 hour support LIVe Chat..and if they see that you're stomped they'll do it for you. Don't get baited in by low pricing because it will cost you more in the end. I've been with StartLogic since 03' and i've had at least 20 clients goto them and i'm running 5 sites off of 1 hosting acct right now with the same price of 7 bucks a month.


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Jul 31, 2009)

drkfada said:


> i will NEVER use godaddy..their tech support is awful!!



My experience with GoDaddy has been the exact opposite. I've never had problems transferring sites to or from there, setting different apps up, and CS has always been extremely helpful.

Plus, there are quite a few blogs out there that offer coupon codes for most of GoDaddy's services. 20% off entire order, 6.99 domains, and 50% off SSL are some common coupon offers out there.


----------



## spiros_saf (Aug 25, 2009)

Consider taking a look at singlehop. Maybe they are a bit pricy but their technical support team is simply the best one I've ever come accross.


----------



## zesty (Oct 28, 2009)

i use hostgator they have good customer service but a little expensive. if u go on a 3 year plan than your paying 4.95, unlimited domains, 1000GB

on the other hand there is BlueHost which my friend uses who pay 3.95 on a 3 yr plan but i think has limited number of domains


----------



## drkfada (Sep 15, 2007)

On another note you should run a google search on website hosting reviews for 2009 etc etc. Basically, what they'll do is send a secret shopper into different hosting companies and view what they have and so on. Also you should goto web or graphic design forums they'll usually thoroughly go through hosting companies


----------



## zesty (Oct 28, 2009)

yeh i went to the hosting reviews sites and according to them, best site is Just Host, im surprized they dont have Host Gator in the list
they have one of the best customer service, i am a noob when it comes to web programming and any question i have i just call them and their technical support is grreat


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

...well now i don't know who to use. everyone has their favorites, i guess...??? i was going to try godaddy...and then you guys come w/a bunch of other recommendations. wow! you guys are great! 

thanks for the help on everything! I LOVE THIS SITE!!!!


----------



## drkfada (Sep 15, 2007)

muneca said:


> ...well now i don't know who to use. everyone has their favorites, i guess...??? i was going to try godaddy...and then you guys come w/a bunch of other recommendations. wow! you guys are great!
> 
> thanks for the help on everything! I LOVE THIS SITE!!!!


im telling you i'd go with godaddy i've never had any issues with their hosting in 6 years and i have over 15 clients on their hosting...but they're constantly providing add ons for free or for 30 days to help drive your site further..50 dollar google ad vouchers, marketing vouchers, shopping cart software additions.>>CMS add ons such as joomla or mambo can be installed for free usually within 4 hours.


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

drkfada said:


> im telling you i'd go with godaddy i've never had any issues with their hosting in 6 years and i have over 15 clients on their hosting...but they're constantly providing add ons for free or for 30 days to help drive your site further..50 dollar google ad vouchers, marketing vouchers, shopping cart software additions.>>CMS add ons such as joomla or mambo can be installed for free usually within 4 hours.


Thanks for the advice, I know someone mentioned earlier that they don´t recommend godaddy, but I just bought my domain name off of them and thought it would make sense to just go through them for hosting as well. Personally, I haven´t heard of the other sites, but maybe thats becasue I haven´t really searched, plus I always hear of godaddy. 

PS. Once I have my domain hosted, do I still need someone to design my site or could I do that myself. FYI: I don´t know anything about webdesign or anything of that sort.


----------



## The Other Scene (Nov 24, 2009)

I currently use Startlogic and it is good for the most part. It has a lot of features for free and it does have customer support through tickets, live chat, and free phone chat. The few draw backs I've come across are for one you have to pay to have more than one application on your hosting package like if you wanted two forums, you'd need to pay a small fee. The applications or "add-ons" are not always up to date. The customer has to go in to update them which sometimes is easy and other times not as much, but they give you informational resources to help with updating.

If you purchase a service, be sure to keep up to date with it because they might auto renew it without your knowledge. 

I've had mix experiences with customer service. Sometimes they are great and very helpful. Other times it take 2-3 tries to ge tthe answer you're looking for. 

Startlogic is $5.95 per month and is comparable to many of the other hosting services out there. They are adding more free features as time progresses and are always willing to work with you. You have to get a year's contract, but the biggest plus I like is that I can get a refund at any time minus the past months I've used their service. 

To conclude, I'm always looking for more options and tend to do a compare/contrast search with other companies every year or so to make sure I'm getting the most bang for my buck. Just a tip, I try to find a company that is BBB acredited or has a long/dedicated web presence.


----------



## Hatter & Company (Jan 10, 2010)

We currently use justhost.com. Prices are very affordable and the customer service is great. I would highly recommend them!


----------



## maiasaura (Nov 11, 2009)

I have used Hosting Matters Hosting Matters, Inc. - Web Hosting, Domain Hosting and Dedicated Servers, Domain Names, Reseller Hosting for many years. Quick, responsive support, reasonable pricing. They use Fantastico to let you load more than a dozen shopping carts, incl. Joomla, CubeCart, Drupal, oscommerce, Zencart. I have unlimited web space and bandwidth, too.

My favorite part is they are 100% white hat. No spam slips by them. More info on White Hat ISPs

Maiasaura


----------



## Rager500 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well you're right. There are no companies that the majority of people are leaving positive feedback, so what do ya do?? I hear HOSTGATOR from quite a few people, and they have kinda sloppy reviews like the rest of them. Any advice?? SITE5 I will look up. Someone said they had no issues...


----------



## drkfada (Sep 15, 2007)

Rager500 said:


> Well you're right. There are no companies that the majority of people are leaving positive feedback, so what do ya do?? I hear HOSTGATOR from quite a few people, and they have kinda sloppy reviews like the rest of them. Any advice?? SITE5 I will look up. Someone said they had no issues...


I use starlogic have been with them for over 6 years now. I run my own web dev. business. They have 24 7 support in real time. you can host multiple sites off 1 server instead of a separate charge for each site..and i never had an instance of a site going down.. and i have well over 20 clients with them


----------



## MUK (Dec 2, 2010)

I use Reseller Hosting - Dedicated Server - Ahosting their response times are amazing, they average for me at about 4mins. Never had a problem with downtime ever and i've used them for 4 years now. Pretty good on pricing too. CPanel is an added bonus!

Overall rating: 10/10


----------



## Rager500 (Apr 17, 2011)

There are so many ppl with space for sale it's hard to pick... I've been ta,king to QUITE a lot of ppl using HOSTGATOR that are happy overall with services. Any bad feedback??


----------

